
Screenshots - okket
https://xkcd.com/1863/
======
danso
Ha, I just had a not-short discussion with someone who was annoyed by why his
screenshots for Twitter were getting un-optimal crops -- i.e. you have to
click-through to see the full screenshot, which is a bit of annoying friction
if you're screenshotting a text highlight.

But on Twitter, highlighting/screenshotting text is one of the most effective
ways to have impact, especially when tweeting about a long article. This is
partly because of Twitter's format -- you can only fit so much of an excerpt
in 120 chars (+ the actual link).

A screenshot of text allows you to show a full excerpt of the source, and
devote the 140-characters (minus the chars for the URL to source) to making a
comment. Especially helpful when the excerpt in the source takes a non-trivial
amount of work to find, such as in a PDF.

Example: my "Top Tweet" this month, according to Twitter's analytics tool, is
a screenshot of a particular section of a spreadsheet:
[https://twitter.com/dancow/status/880899407939424257/](https://twitter.com/dancow/status/880899407939424257/)

------
LeifCarrotson
This comic is funny, but a guide with the actual content suggested in the
comic would be really a useful thing to be able to share. Explain XKCD comes
through fairly well:

[http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1863](http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1863)

------
Boothroid
I hate xkcd.

